# Got My Personal Training Cert



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Well at my regular job I've been working 70-80 hour weeks. This will go on for another 6-8 months. 12 hour days and a rotation of 13 days on 1 day off for fatigue day. I manage to still get all my training in. (Bodybuilding 5 days a week) 
But no cardio. Staying away from powerlifting a while because I just dont have time to recover from the big 3 right now.  Work is very physical. Since no cardio. and I still wanna stay lean, my coach and I made the decision to put me on a keto diet .1 day a week refeeds. 

Anywho the purpose of the thread. I studied for 5 months to get my national academy of sports medicine certified personal training certification.  One of the most accredited  ones you can get. I have an interview at anytime fitness today for a part time gig. No desk time just training people when I can fit it in. Not doing it for the money. I just wanna make a difference in someones life who wants to improve their health or physique. I'm really excited about this and plan to continue my fitness education. Was looking at a starting strength cert down the line to maybe become a strength coach.  I'll have to learn more about their system though. I'm not sure everything mark riptoe says is absolute gold but could be good to know.


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2020)

NASM is a good one.

Congratulations on your accomplishment, and for wanting to make a real difference in other's lives.

I have no doubt you'll excel at the task.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 17, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 17, 2020)

Congratulations brother! That is awesome


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 17, 2020)

That's really noble man. Need more people in the world that care about others.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2020)

Congratulations dude you can train me for free if you like. Long distance


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> NASM is a good one.
> 
> Congratulations on your accomplishment, and for wanting to make a real difference in other's lives.
> 
> I have no doubt you'll excel at the task.



Thanks man . I was looking over nasms fundamentals and thought it was a good fit for me.  


Boytoy said:


> That's really noble man. Need more people in the world that care about others.



I'll be getting paid but no even close to what I make at my regular job. For me this is a form of outreach doing something I'm passionate about.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Trump said:


> Congratulations dude you can train me for free if you like. Long distance



Anytime lol. But theres not alot I can show you. You're one of the heavy hitters here bro.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2020)

I just wing it


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Trump said:


> I just wing it



I am a firm believer in programs. Which work for me. Others have said they do what they know they need to. But I've had the most progress following a program from start to finish. 
 If you're ever looking for ideas with your routines just pm me .


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 17, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Well at my regular job I've been working 70-80 hour weeks. This will go on for another 6-8 months. 12 hour days and a rotation of 13 days on 1 day off for fatigue day. I manage to still get all my training in. (Bodybuilding 5 days a week)
> But no cardio. Staying away from powerlifting a while because I just dont have time to recover from the big 3 right now.  Work is very physical. Since no cardio. and I still wanna stay lean, my coach and I made the decision to put me on a keto diet .1 day a week refeeds.
> 
> Anywho the purpose of the thread. I studied for 5 months to get my national academy of sports medicine certified personal training certification.  One of the most accredited  ones you can get. I have an interview at anytime fitness today for a part time gig. No desk time just training people when I can fit it in. Not doing it for the money. I just wanna make a difference in someones life who wants to improve their health or physique. I'm really excited about this and plan to continue my fitness education. Was looking at a starting strength cert down the line to maybe become a strength coach.  I'll have to learn more about their system though. I'm not sure everything mark riptoe says is absolute gold but could be good to know.




Good work, Silver! How many hour part time will you be training people?


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 17, 2020)

4 sets of 10-12.  What else is there to know?  J/K....congrats!

Also, buy some condoms in bulk. Forget if you are married or not, but a personal trainer who is single can spend just as many hours screwing as they do training.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 17, 2020)

Congrats Sil, Way to go.

I have 2 lower level certs., personal training and sports nutrition but im currently studying for the ACE certification. I did the CPR/AED cert 2 weeks ago.
The ACE is more than I expected but i'll get it done.

Congrats again, with that schedule I know it wasnt easy.


----------



## Torres (Feb 17, 2020)

Good for you bro!!
I too am going for the Personal Training Certification from NASM.
Will be taking my test in March.
Lets Get It !!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 17, 2020)

Trump said:


> Congratulations dude you can train me for free if you like. Long distance



Your kind of training involves a ball gag and a strap on


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 17, 2020)

Great job brother!


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2020)

Ha ha is that an offer?



Rhino99 said:


> Your kind of training involves a ball gag and a strap on


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Good work, Silver! How many hour part time will you be training people?


I'm thinking with my 70 -80 hr weeks at work I could afford maybe 5 sessions a week lol. Ain't shit but time just isnt there for more then maybe 1 client a week lol. Wel see


dk8594 said:


> 4 sets of 10-12.  What else is there to know?  J/K....congrats!
> 
> Also, buy some condoms in bulk. Forget if you are married or not, but a personal trainer who is single can spend just as many hours screwing as they do training.


I know this is a crazy factor especially since the manager and other trainers there are all female and hot.. lol


Torres said:


> Good for you bro!!
> I too am going for the Personal Training Certification from NASM.
> Will be taking my test in March.
> Lets Get It !!!


Goodluck man! Opt model, under active over active muscles. Assessments most important! I passed my test last Friday.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Congrats Sil, Way to go.
> 
> I have 2 lower level certs., personal training and sports nutrition but im currently studying for the ACE certification. I did the CPR/AED cert 2 weeks ago.
> The ACE is more than I expected but i'll get it done.
> ...



Ace was the other cert I looked at. Both very good and accredited .


----------



## CLIHAU (Feb 17, 2020)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Stevenwithaph (Feb 17, 2020)

Are you working through a company or free agent type of deal?


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2020)

Whoever hires you is lucking out. Have fun.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 17, 2020)

Congrats brother! NASM is a very reputable one. I got mine while I was in the corps. Keep on kicking ass big dog


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 18, 2020)

Stevenwithaph said:


> Are you working through a company or free agent type of deal?


I'll be an anytime employee.  I'm pretty sure I got the job.
No desk time just personal training 20$ for half hour. If they want the whole hour 40$ even if I even did 5 hours a week 800 extra a month. Doesnt sound bad to me lol. 


Jin said:


> Whoever hires you is lucking out. Have fun.


Man that means alot coming from you brother Jin.  I appreciate that bud.


Texan69 said:


> Congrats brother! NASM is a very reputable one. I got mine while I was in the corps. Keep on kicking ass big dog



Nice do you so any personal training now?


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 18, 2020)

Congrats bro! You’ll love it. Extremely rewarding watching people progress and empowering them showing them they’re capable of hitting goals.  

When you get some time on you’re hands and ready to add to your foundation, you can go with nasms PES cert or I’d the say the best nutrition cert out there, Precision Nutrition. 

But for now, get your feet wet, get to know you’re clients, be creative and make it fun for them and they’ll love you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 18, 2020)

Congrats brutha. That was a dream of mine for years.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 18, 2020)

very cool man, I have played with the idea maybe down the road a bit but I would have to be able to choose who I work with.
keep us updated on this brother!


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice do you so any personal training now?[/QUOTE]


I did it for about a year a few years back. I didn’t like the inconsistent schedule being at the gym from sun up till midnight lol and back and forth home to gym shit got old for me


----------



## bugman (Feb 18, 2020)

Hell yeah brother.  Congratulations


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> Ha ha is that an offer?



Hell no....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 18, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Congrats bro! You’ll love it. Extremely rewarding watching people progress and empowering them showing them they’re capable of hitting goals.
> When you get some time on you’re hands and ready to add to your foundation, you can go with nasms PES cert or I’d the say the best nutrition cert out there, Precision Nutrition.
> 
> But for now, get your feet wet, get to know you’re clients, be creative and make it fun for them and they’ll love you.


Man that is gonna be such good outreach! Really wanna be a positive force in someones life with fitness. I looked st the pes cert looks right up my al



BigSwolePump said:


> Congrats brutha. That was a dream of mine for years.


Go for it dude! May love it


Gibsonator said:


> very cool man, I have played with the idea maybe down the road a bit but I would have to be able to choose who I work with.
> keep us updated on this brother!



I know you have long days. But I feel like youd be good at it. One of the things ive learned is people wanna work with people who they aspire to look like


----------

